# cat diet - what is best? for feline herpes & weight loss



## toulouse1 (24 November 2015)

I have three indoor male cats, all been fed on whiskers sachets and dry biscuits form kitten 
However I suspect/almost certain to have feline herpes (FHV) and now at the age of six is not doing so well on above food 
can any one suggest a better diet? I have read that raw food not good if they have the above condition 
Currently trying the james wellbeloved cat food but its not going down too well 
He is also getting Lysine and vit and min paste daily which really helps with symptoms but not gaining weight


----------



## SusieT (24 November 2015)

Have you had a vet check his mouth?


----------



## toulouse1 (24 November 2015)

yes - and had a full clean - he is showing signs of gingervitus...


----------

